# Annoying comp sound



## CrazyIvan (Apr 3, 2005)

My computer started making this annoying "trr" sound every time i open ati tool.
It didnt do that before. Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## CrazyIvan (Apr 4, 2005)

It also does this noise when im shutting the computer down.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 10, 2005)

Try opening your case and seeing where its coming from. My guess would either be your hard drive or a fan, possibly on your graphics card.


----------

